# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Świerzb - czym leczyć ?

## Maniek

Witam, mam pytanie: jak się leczy świerzb?

----------


## Monika

Świerzb leczony jest skutecznie lekiem doustnym o nazwie Ivermektyna. Lek stosowany jest jednorazowo, adolegliwości ustepują do dwóch tygodni. Czasami trzeba powtórzyć kurację. Lek jest bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny, w Polsce niestety nie jest zarejestrowany.  Jest dostępny w USA, gdzie jest dopuszczona dla ludzi jako środek przeciwświerzbowy.

----------


## tk

no tak, ale jesteśmy w polsce więc raczej nie ma dla Ciebie szans, przynajmniej według tego wyżej.

kup sobie w aptece płyn NOVOSCABIN, po 2-3 dniach powinno zejść.

----------


## susu

W leczeniu świerzbu skuteczne są domowe sposoby- takie jak mycie miejsc zarazonych swierzbowcem mydłem. na prawdę pomaga :Smile:  Choć nie próbowałam, ale slyszalam, ze jest to dobre.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po 1 dniu przejdzie!

----------


## oliwia

a o jakie mydło chodzi?



> W leczeniu świerzbu skuteczne są domowe sposoby- takie jak mycie miejsc zarazonych swierzbowcem mydłem. na prawdę pomaga Choć nie próbowałam, ale slyszalam, ze jest to dobre.

----------


## e-grzybica_biz_pl

Najlepiej w przypadku takiej choroby zgłosić się do dermatologa i on powie co robić dalej. Żadnym mydłem nic nie rób na własną rękę bo możesz tylko pogorszyć swój stan.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepiej w przypadku takiej choroby zgłosić się do dermatologa i on powie co robić dalej. Żadnym mydłem nic nie rób na własną rękę bo możesz tylko pogorszyć swój stan.


lekarzy do szkoły debili wysłać byłem u 5  i każdy to samo przepisuje a to guwno niedziała co niema lekuw na to cholerstwo innych  panowie  inteligenci  habilitowani za 1 kg cukru i kostkemargaryny czy jakwolicie za kaczke  maciehabilitacje  botaksie tokiedyśzałatwiałoażeby taki wiedziałtonic niewie taki doktorek doszkoły tempakii naciągacze kasy

----------


## pracanaukowa

Witam!
Jestem studentką V roku medycyny i wraz z koleżankami z koła dermatologicznego piszemy pracę naukową na temat świerzbu. Bardzo proszę o wypełnienie krótkiej, anonimowej ankiety.
Z góry dziękuję!
http://www.ankietka.pl/ankieta/77301...swierzbem.html

----------


## tapani

z doświadczenia własnego wiem, ze proces leczenia ostro wspomagają pościele jednorazowe (takie jak w szpitalach czasami bywaj). na chybił trafił uderzyłam do jednego z producentów ( tech-textil.eu/category/medycyna ) podelsali kilka probek no i jakos daliśmy rade  :Smile:

----------


## ada26

podaje drastyczny ale przetestowany na sobie i moich dwoch nastoletnich synach sposob!!! trzeba wziasc goraca kapiel ale w takiej wodzie goracej jak tylko da sie wytrzymac i dobrze sie wyszorowac,posiedziec w niej troche aby pory skory sie otworzyly,potem dobrze sie osuszyc i lejac sobie na reke ocet(nie rozcieczony)wcierac!go w skore az do sucha,tak cale cialo,OSTRZEGAM PIECZE NIEMILOSIERNIE ale po chwili przestaje,jest ulga i nie swedzi,powtarzac co najmiej przez 5 dni z rzedu,kapiel i katowanie octem,po kuracji wyprac posciel,reczniki,umyc toalete itp gwarantuje pomaga w 100%!!! ale sposob jest hardcorowy!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny lek antypasożytniczy Ivermectin 6mg. Skutecznie zwalczy m.in. nicienie, świerzb, nużeńce itd. Kontakt: Agnieszka Laskowiecka tel. 502 917 361 lub agalaskowiecka@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, odsprzedam tabletki z Iwermektyną 12 mg i 6 mg. kontakt mania25-83@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja rodzinę niestety to tez dotknęło . żadne maści nie pomogły a przynajmniej w przypadku mojego męża ani z polski ani przepisanym przez gp lyclear . szperalam na wszystkich możliwych forach i przez przypadek trafiłam na post kogoś polecającego płyn na wszy "full marks solution" wydawało by sie śmieszne ale w przypadku tego dziadostwa tonący chwyta sie  wszystkiego i tak sie pomyślałam ze przecież to tez robactwo tylko mniejsze . Kupiłam w boots bo tam było najtaniej . Wysmarowalismy sie po kąpieli na noc, myślałam ze umrę  z zadrapania (moja rada nie smarować sie na noc bo macie noc z głowy tak samo z masciami w dzień zawsze masz jakieś zajęcie i możliwość myślenia o czyms innym niż drapanie  . O dziwo i na nasze szczęście ów płyn działa ja dziś smarowalam sie drugi raz po 5 dniach przerwy (płyn zostawić na parę godzin i wykąpać sie). Mężowi schodzą plamy które miał a miał on najgorzej z nas . Wiadomo trochę jeszcze swędzi ale to tez reakcja alergiczna i w głowie siedzi ze coś po tobie łazi  nasza walka z tym trwa od końca października jakoś chyba, mamy początek lutego z tym ze płyn na wszy kupiłam jakoś pod koniec stycznia . A i jak macie możliwość kupcie coś (krem. Balsam) łagodzący objawy alergii i swędzenia ) ja poprosiłam u gp o "ultrabase emollient cream" łagodzi swędzenie i skóra nie jest taka wysuszona. Powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
posiadam bardzo skuteczne zioła do stosowania w przypadku świerzbu.
podaję mail do kontaktu lena@tcmlena.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

maść Crotamiton..dostępna na receptę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .prawie poltora miesiaca temu dostalam wysypke na rekach i biuscie ,wysypka byla bardzo drobna... poszlam do lekarza ogolna i Pani doktor stwierdzila ze to ospa wietrza ..bylam leczona przez tydzien,,jak poszlam na kontrol Pani doktor stwierdzila ze to nie ospa ale jakas alergia..dostalam nowe leki a krosty zrobily sie wieksze..tydzien bylam leczona na alergie...znowu poszlam do lekarki ta stwierdzila ze ona jednak nie wie co mi jest i wyslala mnie do dermatologa...lekarka poogladala krosty ktore zrobily sie wieksze i mialam juz je na rekach ,biuscie,nogach i kilka na brzucha...dermatolog przepisala mi Ckotamition farmapol stosowalm to i nic zero poprawy ,potem przepisala mi Benzacne i znowu zero poprawy ...wyslala mnie do ogolnego lekarza a ten przepisal mi Novoscabin stosowal to i dalej zero poprawy a wysypana jestem coraz wiecej krosty zrobily sie wieksze niektore maja cos w rodzaju stropka...znowu wrocilam do lekarza ogolnego i znowu zmiana leku ...przepisal mi Telfexo ..wybralam juz 12 tabletek i dalej zero poprawy .Nie wiem co mam juz stosowac ...nie wiem czy to swierzb czy nie ...3 lekarzy mnie leczy i nic mi nie pomagaja ...moze ktos mi pomoze i doradzi co mam robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam .prawie poltora miesiaca temu dostalam wysypke na rekach i biuscie ,wysypka byla bardzo drobna... poszlam do lekarza ogolna i Pani doktor stwierdzila ze to ospa wietrza ..bylam leczona przez tydzien,,jak poszlam na kontrol Pani doktor stwierdzila ze to nie ospa ale jakas alergia..dostalam nowe leki a krosty zrobily sie wieksze..tydzien bylam leczona na alergie...znowu poszlam do lekarki ta stwierdzila ze ona jednak nie wie co mi jest i wyslala mnie do dermatologa...lekarka poogladala krosty ktore zrobily sie wieksze i mialam juz je na rekach ,biuscie,nogach i kilka na brzucha...dermatolog przepisala mi Ckotamition farmapol stosowalm to i nic zero poprawy ,potem przepisala mi Benzacne i znowu zero poprawy ...wyslala mnie do ogolnego lekarza a ten przepisal mi Novoscabin stosowal to i dalej zero poprawy a wysypana jestem coraz wiecej krosty zrobily sie wieksze niektore maja cos w rodzaju stropka...znowu wrocilam do lekarza ogolnego i znowu zmiana leku ...przepisal mi Telfexo ..wybralam juz 12 tabletek i dalej zero poprawy .Nie wiem co mam juz stosowac ...nie wiem czy to swierzb czy nie ...3 lekarzy mnie leczy i nic mi nie pomagaja ...moze ktos mi pomoze i doradzi co mam robic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Zostało mi nie napoczęte opakowanie kremu infectoscab 5%. Data użycia do 03.2017 r. Chętnie odsprzedam. adzia0@poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie objawy się pokazały dziś, zaraziłam się od 'koleżanki' . Wzięłam ocet po kąpieli wsmarowałam na całym ciele, pomoże?

----------


## Annus

Posiadam bardzo skuteczną maść na świerzb Lyclear. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt pod nr 665558606.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Typowymi objawami świerzbu jest dokuczliwe swędzenie, jeżeli odczuwa się takie jakby łaskotanie na całym ciele to prawdopodobnie jest to nużeniec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczną maść na swierzba (Sam ją używałem) lecz zostało mi jedno nie naruszone opakowanie .
Zainteresowanych kupnem proszę o kontakt na adres e-mail kolerski130@wp.pl Odpowiem w ciągu 1 h lub sms pod numerem  531772585

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmagałem się ze świerzbowcem ludzkim  (Sarcoptes hominis, Sarcoptes scabiei) potocznie zwanym  świerzbem kilka tygodni.Zaraziłem się podczas pobytu w szpitalu.

Miałem pryszcze na miejscach intymnych i ręce na zgięciach łokci od strony wewnętrznej pokłute jak u narkomana na dworcu,ponieważ świerzbowce lubią miejsca gdzie jest ciepło.

Jak chciałem iść spać,to wtedy ataki świerzbowców wiercących kanaliki w skórze się nasilały,ponieważ pod kołdrą panuje wyższa temperatura.Pod kolanami i wiele innych miejsc,ale CAŁE SZCZĘŚCIE świerzbowce nie atakują głowy.

Próbowałem wiele środków i niestety bez rezultatu aż  dermatolog zalecił mi Novoscabin w płynie,tylko poinformował,że pozbycie się świerzba jest bardzo pracochłonne a uraz psychiczny i podrażniona skóra zostają długo po jego usunięciu.

Przede wszystkim co pamiętam z kuracji,to smarowanie całego ciała Novoscabin wielokrotnie i kilka zużytych butelek tego specyfiku,nie omijając miejsc intymnych co nie było zbyt przyjemne.Jak jakiś fragment ciała oprócz głowy został by pominięty i nie nasmarowany dokładnie Novoscabinem,to świerzbowce w tym miejscu mogły by przeżyć i kuracja nie przyniosła by rezultatu.


Może są już inne lepsze środki na świerzba,ale z tego co pamiętam też kąpiele i zmiane pościeli na czystą kilkakrotnie,ale było to wiele lat temu i dokładnego stosowania Novoscabinu nie pamiętam w każdym razie ten środek i praca w jego zastosowaniu,oraz higiena i zmany poscieli pomogły mi zwalczyć RAZ NA ZAWSZE ŚWIERZBA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak większość z was leczona bylam ok 2 mcy na alergię oczywiscie bezskutecznie, w desperacji po nieprzespanych nocach pozostał mi ocet 10%.Polewałam się codziennie po kąpieli przez tydzień, piecze niemiłosiernie ale jestem pewna, ze pomaga,gdyż ciało pokryło się plamami ze strupów suchych, swędzenie ustąpiło.Nie szalałam z gotowaniem ubrań ,praniem dywanów i tapicerek.Zamowiłam afanisept, rozróbie go z balsamem i jeszcze tydzień będę się smarować.Nie wyobrażam sobie co by było gdyby nie ta kuracja z octem, juz krosty roznosiły się na nogi, po posmarowania octem od razu zmieniały się w suchą plamkę.Czyli ocet działa!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na swierzb LYCLEAR jest najskuteczniejszy !!! Wystarczy 1 aplikacja.
Kupujcie tylko oryginalne produkty a nie podroby !! 
Na bazarku jest firma angielska MARQLTD sprzedaja prawdziwe produkty. 
Super szybka dostawa i dobry kontakt. 
Moja rodzina wyleczona. 
Polecam !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam krem Infectoscab 5 % z permetryną,leczącą świerzb. 30 g. Kupiona parę dni temu dla dziecka, otworzona, wyciśnięta porcja wielkośći ziarenka grochu i okazało się, że lekarz postawił błędną diagnozę i to nie świerzb. Dlatego chcę odzyskać chociaż część pieniędzy. Krem kupiony w aptece za 78 zł, sprzedam za 40 zł ( wysyłkę biorę na siebię). Data ważnośći 03/2017. Proszę o kontakt na madziutek912@wp.pl

----------


## bimbrownik

U mnie od wakacji na zmianę się drapią(3 dzieci i żona) i stosują różne specyfiki,  ja jak tylko zauważę 
jakąś chrostkę  smaruje specyfikiem 60% bombla i woku niego  i nie mam problemów .Może spróbujcie 
spirytusem jakoś miejscowo na próbę .

----------


## bimbrownik

Albo do sauny temp.w okolicach 80st na powierzchni skóry powinna to załatwić (niestety małe dzieci nie mogą)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem załamana jak to wszystko czymtam . Dzisiaj dowiedziałam się,że mam swierzba . Dostałam płyn do smarowania przez 5 dni rano i wieczorem . Również przez te 5 dni mam się nie myć. Oprócz tego wyczytałam , że pomaga ocet i faktycznie na swędzenie pomaga, ale czy zabija te robale? Jestem przerażona ponieważmam w domu mam dwoje małych dzieci i na pewno się zaraził choć nie mają żadnych objawów. Co robić by nie męczył się tak jak ja?Dermatolog u którego byłam nic mi nie podpowiedział. Proszę o porady. Jak go się pozbyć ze skóry oraz z domu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jacutin Pedicul odsprzedam 508529095

----------


## mac100

posiadam jedno opakowanie amerykanskiego leku na swierzba  stromectol 3 mg (ivermectin tablets)  w opakowaniu jest 20 tabletek  z data przydatnosci do  grudnia 2016 odsprzedam za pol ceny bo jest mi niepotrzebne a szkoda zeby sie przeterminowaLo i zostalo wyrzucone kontakt 696439176 Maciek

----------


## Edyta Swierzb

Od stycznia coś mnie gryzie. Na początku były se nogi. Ale już powoli pokazują się Chrostki wszędzie.  I uczucie ze jak by coś po tobie chodziło. A nie ma nic. I nic nie widzisz. Na dodatek 2 moich dzieci zaczęło się skarżyć COŚ MNIE UGRYZLO...  i tak już codziennie. Nowa kropka za kropką. Mój mąż i starszy syn nie mają nic.Wpadam w paranoję.  Najpierw myślałam że to pluskwy. Ale mam dom czysty. Juz zrobiłam sama dla siebie kontrolę i potwierdzili to. Pluskwy, pchły lub świerzb? Zostało to ostatnie. I jestem załamana.  A nie wspomnę o mojej psychice. Zaczęłam stosować krem LYCLEAR. Teraz ocet poszedł w ruch. Dom posprzątalam na kolanach. Wszystko piore na przemian. W foliowe worki. Na 72 godz. A zostawiłam nam parę rzeczy na zmianę.  I piore w 90 stopniach!!  Mam nadzieje ze to wszystko pomoże. Bo mam nadzieje ze jesteśmy we wczesnym stadium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam maść Lyclear- najtaniej znalazłam na stronie zdrowa-skora- mi ten krem pomógł po drugim użyciu. Stosowałam też eurax- niwelowało to okropne swędzenie. Bardzo szybka dostawa, produkt oryginalny a Pani pracująca w sklepie doradziła mi jak pozbyć się tego świństwa z domu. Polecam :Smile:

----------


## Aga_1111

skutecznym wsparciem leczenia świerzbu jest Allergoff dodatek do prania - a w zasadzie płyn do namaczania tkanin przed ich wypraniem, po namoczeniu pranie można wyprać w temp. do 60 stopni - i jest czyste w 100%, również pozbawione alergenów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja rodzina dokladnie rok temu również zaraziła sie świerzbem (8osób). Wydaliśmy kupe kasy na bezskuteczne leki z aptek, maści, płyny, żadne nie pomogły w 100%, bo krostki i swedzenie ciągle powracały. Dermatolog nic nie pomógł, a lekarz rodzinny nawet nie rozpoznał choroby (pierwsza diagnoza=krostki powstały przez słońce).Męczyliśmy się z tym 3 miesiące, naczytaliśmy się w necie, że ludzie leczyli to LATAMI, totalnie nas to dobiło. Ostatecznie poradziliśmy sie znajomego weterynarza, który polecił nam lek na świerzb..dla koni. Tak, dla koni.  Możecie pomyśleć, że to skrajnie szalony pomysł, ale to wlasnie nam pomogło. Było to dosc ryzykowne, bo lek ten chyba mógł mieć jakieś skutki uboczne, moze nawet powazne,ale byliśmy na tyle zdesperowani,ze postanowilismy zaryzykować. Nie pamietam co to był za płyn, ale rozcieńczyliśmy go porządnie z woda, pod prysznicem wystarczy polac tym cale ciało, lekko wetrzec i nie wycierac. Tak chyba co 7 dni, przez 2 tygodnie. Chrosty zaczęły znikać, swędzenie jeszcze przez jakiś czas pozostało (ok 2 tyg), ale ostatecznie sie pozbyliśmy tego okropienstwa. Dziś, rok później, nie mam na sobie ani śladu po świerzbie, zero blizn itp. Także próbujcie szukac pomocy u weterynarzy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja rodzina dokladnie rok temu również zaraziła sie świerzbem (8osób). Wydaliśmy kupe kasy na bezskuteczne leki z aptek, maści, płyny, żadne nie pomogły w 100%, bo krostki i swedzenie ciągle powracały. Dermatolog nic nie pomógł, a lekarz rodzinny nawet nie rozpoznał choroby (pierwsza diagnoza=krostki powstały przez słońce).Męczyliśmy się z tym 3 miesiące, naczytaliśmy się w necie, że ludzie leczyli to LATAMI, totalnie nas to dobiło. Ostatecznie poradziliśmy sie znajomego weterynarza, który polecił nam lek na świerzb..dla koni. Tak, dla koni.  Możecie pomyśleć, że to skrajnie szalony pomysł, ale to wlasnie nam pomogło. Było to dosc ryzykowne, bo lek ten chyba mógł mieć jakieś skutki uboczne, moze nawet powazne,ale byliśmy na tyle zdesperowani,ze postanowilismy zaryzykować. Nie pamietam co to był za płyn, ale rozcieńczyliśmy go porządnie z woda, pod prysznicem wystarczy polac tym cale ciało, lekko wetrzec i nie wycierac. Tak chyba co 7 dni, przez 2 tygodnie.  Dodawaliśmy tez tego do prania pościeli, ubrań, czyszczenia łożek itd.Chrosty zaczęły znikać, swędzenie jeszcze przez jakiś czas pozostało (ok 2 tyg), ale ostatecznie sie pozbyliśmy tego okropienstwa. Dziś, rok później, nie mam na sobie ani śladu po świerzbie, zero blizn itp. Także próbujcie szukac pomocy u weterynarzy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Emulsja Antypasożytnicza BIOEEL 25% 60g na świerzb rumuński odpowiednik niemieckiego leku tylko 2x tańszy działanie identyczn lekko gorszy od polskiego produkowanego do 2008r. novoscabin 10% towy raczej dla dzieci ten 25% tylko od 12lat

----------


## 123

Witam, polecam Infectoscab 5%, jest na recepte.

----------


## 123

Infectoscab 5% stosuje sie praktycznie jednorazowo. Najlepiej wieczorem po kapieli natrzec cale cialo poczawszy od szyi az do stop. Dorosly wykozystuje cala tubke na raz. Po okolo 10 godzinach prysznic, zalozyc nowe ubranie.
Pozostale ubrania wyprac w najwyzszej temperaturze (min 60 st) i przechowac w workach okolo 2 tyg.
kuracje mozna powturzyc po 2 tyg. Ja natarlam skore juz po 5 dniach, a pozniej po kolejnym tygodniu, dla pewnosci.
Krem kosztuje okolo 80 zlotych, jest na recepte. Moj dermatolog postawil natychmiast dobra diagnoze, a tego cholerstwa sie nie spodziewalam. Moja rodzina sie nie zarazila.
Polecam bardzo skuteczny, pasozyt zostaje natychmiast wybity a objawy (swiad)ustepuja w kloejnych dniach. Leczenie dzieci tym lekiem tylko po konsultacji z lekarzem!!

----------


## chillwalker

Witam.Niestety spotkała mnie ta przykra przygoda i trwała bardzo długo...męczyłem się ponad rok czasu.Oczywiście wizyty u dermatologa,stosowanie leków-praktycznie większość tu wymienionych i...spokój na miesiąc,góra dwa i odnowa.Rzuciłem wszystkie leki jakie brałem-gdyż mogły wywoływać pokrzywkę.Byłem zrozpaczony i wymęczony....Pewnego dnia ze łzami w oczach znów poszukiwałem w necie sposobu na to cholerstwo i-ostatnia deska ratunku-zobaczyłem ocet.Ludzie,zaczął się piękny okres.Niestety są efekty ujemne,typu-zapach i lekkie pieczenie skóry,ale wziąłem się do dzieła.Przez około 2-max.3 tygodnie smarowałem się octem 2x dziennie.Już po pierwszym smarowaniu poczułem ulgę.Było to dla mnie o tyle ważne i budujące,ponieważ myłem się...pumeksem! Tak,niestety nie dawałem rady...Więc 2x dziennie octem.Przez jaki czas?-poznasz to sam,gdyż w pewnym momencie skóra nie będzie już "przyjmować","tolerować" octu i pojawią się charakterystyczne jakby zadrapania na skórze.U mnie to trwało około 2 tygodni.Nie mogłem sobie pozwolić na codzienną zmianę pościeli,czy odzieży,więc....zacząłem wszystko prasować z użyciem dużej ilości pary.Brałem różne leki i tanie i te drogie,a wszystko załatwił ocet za 2 złote...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem załamana jak to wszystko czymtam . Dzisiaj dowiedziałam się,że mam swierzba . Dostałam płyn do smarowania przez 5 dni rano i wieczorem . Również przez te 5 dni mam się nie myć. Oprócz tego wyczytałam , że pomaga ocet i faktycznie na swędzenie pomaga, ale czy zabija te robale? Jestem przerażona ponieważmam w domu mam dwoje małych dzieci i na pewno się zaraził choć nie mają żadnych objawów. Co robić by nie męczył się tak jak ja?Dermatolog u którego byłam nic mi nie podpowiedział. Proszę o porady. Jak go się pozbyć ze skóry oraz z domu.


Na pewno musisz wygotowac pościel i zdezynfekować łazienkę i ogólnie rzezcy które są najczęściej dotykane i uzywane. Ocet jest dobrym sposobem, szare mydło, napary z ziół. My leczylismy sie w tamatym roku. Zaczęło się akurat od dzieci, myślałam że dostane skierowanie do dermatologa, a on polecił nam tylko preparat bez recepty (novoscabin) i ew. leki przeciwaalergiczne. i jakoś się  z tego wykaraskaliśmy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

próbowałam domowych sposobów, a potem tego co przepisał lekarz. Ciągnie sie juz to ze 2 mc! moze ktos poleci cos bez recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbuj novoscabinu. mi pomógł po jakichś 3-4 tyg swędzenie ustało... ważne żeby przy tym stosować szare mydło i ewentualnie leki przeciwalergiczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

aq noo jest ale też niee do końca skutkuje u każdego są różne odmiany to raz dwa każdy organizm inaczej  reaguje a do tego gorące kąpiele czy wejście z dworu zimnego do ciepła podowują  większą aktywność świerzbowca..Ja stranie się podrapałam bo dziś właśnie Mnie wysypało ale to dosłownie w ciągu kilku godz i octem si.ę smarowałam to piekło niemiłosiernie ale co najgorsze zaraz gorzej swędziało i to właśnie po wyjściu z gorącej kąipeli..Tylko u Mnie zcaeło sie od zmian skórnych które wyglądały jak wągry bądz poprostu krostki pryszcze i Ja to najpierw próbowałam wycinąć bo miałam kilka na udzie a potem poszło lawinowo..

----------


## lolka

no i jak w końcu się leczyłaś??? czy już przeszło? ile trwa to całe leczenie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez  w zasadzie tylko novoscabin znam jeśli chodzi o leki bez recepty, bo to mi poleciła farmaceutka  :Wink:  LOLKA: u mnie trwało ok. miesiąca, ale tak jak pani w aptece mi zaznaczyła, świad może sie utrzymywać nawet do kilku tygodni po wyleczeniu! dlatego dobrze sie jest zaopatrzyc  wleki przeciwalergiczne

----------


## lolka

a czy do tego jakieś inne metody polecacie? typu ocet??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a czy do tego jakieś inne metody polecacie? typu ocet??


można się wspomóc, ale nie równocześnie z preparatem! na zmianę  :Smile:

----------


## lolka

ok dzieki. chyba narazie zostane przy samym preparacie bo ocet smierdzi!! :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczna kuracja na świerzba , wszy łonowe . Bez tabletek tłustych plam itp. więcej info na jamesbodi03@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz u którego byłam dziś z podejrzeniem świerzbu, zasugerował mi novoscabin i praktycznie wypchnął mnie  z gabinetu dają c do zrozumienia że mu przeszkadzam :{ nie zdążyłam go zapytać czy dwójka moich dzieci małych może to stosować?

----------


## niuniarp

Dla zainteresowanych jak może wyglądać świerzb na skórze u człowieka 
→ bolimnie.com/choroba/swierzb
dużo zdjęć obrazujących tą chorobę

----------


## stalker8

od razu, żeby nie uciekło - tak jak obiecałem przed chwilą Niuni.rp... - w tym wątku:

→ _medyczka.pl/czy-liszaj-plaski-brodawkowaty-57506#post162251_

Takie ręce, dokładnie, jak na górnym obrazku:

→ _bolimnie.com/choroba/swierzb?page=3_
Miał mój kolega z podstawówki. Nie przepadałem za nim, ale bawiliśmy się razem - tak to jest, zanim się kogoś bliżej pozna... Oczywiście dostał zwolnienie z wojska. Jeszcze nie doczytałem, czy to się daje wyleczyć, ale pamiętam, że miał to od wiejskiego przedszkola... Nie żył długo.

Co do tej mojej wypowiedzi:
→ _medyczka.pl/czy-liszaj-plaski-brodawkowaty-57506#post162211_

- tak, tamte zmiany na skórze były drobne, punktowe, przypominające obrazki, które Niunia dla mnie linkuje. Dziękuję, Niuni, że zdałem sobie sprawę, że w takim miejscu, gdzie obecnie świadczę pracę, mogę niejedno złapać, zwłaszcza - gdyż jestem tam w jaki sposób traktowany... - oczywiście współmiernie do mojej kultury.

Natomiast do "ośrodka", o którym dziś napiszę otwarcie, że trafiłem - za sprawą urzędu pracy, gdzie proponowano mi staż, po uprzednim skierowaniu na badanie psychologiczne do poradni zdrowia psychicznego, wg prawa po dłuższym bezrobociu. I teście predyspozycji - w którym jedno z pytań: "Czy brzydzi cię dotykanie osób starszych" - typu zamkniętego, aczkolwiek można było odpowiedzieć: "tak", albo "trudno powiedzieć". Proponowano więc także i ten ośrodek (starości), w którym na miejscu lekarz orzeka o neuroleptykach - wtedy jeszcze nie wiedziałem. ... - .
Proponowano też dom kultury, gdzie bałem się iść, albo drugie miejsce, gdzie niepełnosprawni odbywają "pod opoieką"warsztaty" - tam jednak okazało się, że nie mam wykształcenia pedagogicznego.

Patrzysz - ? Niuniu,RP? - Widzisz?  → _youtu.be/8ZhKAbq5e4o?t=3m28s_ 
- widzisz? - Nie widzisz?  :Wink:

----------


## stalker8

No to patrz - jeszcze:

_→ cds.krakow.pl

→ matrycakurcmana.pl_

----------


## ewa.listow.

> no tak, ale jesteśmy w polsce więc raczej nie ma dla Ciebie szans, przynajmniej według tego wyżej.
> 
> kup sobie w aptece płyn NOVOSCABIN, po 2-3 dniach powinno zejść.


tak samo ja zrobilam. aptekarka dala mi skinscabin,to chyba ten sam preparat, i po 4 dni kuracji i mycia szarym mydlem swiad przeszedl. Ale musialam tez wszystko wyprac!!

----------


## Ewa listoska

Na stronie swierzb.5v.pl lub w broszurze Narodowego Instytutu Zdrowia Publicznego masz wszystko napisane o świerzbie. niemniej jednak najlepiej zawsze jest iśc do lekarza i to jak najszybciej, bo swierzb dosc szybko sie rozprzestrzenia...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam, mam pytanie: jak się leczy świerzb?


Witam! Piszę tego posta, bo wiem jak uciążliwą chorobą jest świerzb, drapanie się po całym ciele, rezygnacja gdy następuje poprawa, a potem znowu kicha.... PISZĘ, BO WYGRAŁAM WALKĘ ZE ŚWIERZBEM. Walczyłam z tym przez ponad rok,  a gdy w końcu się wyleczyłam, po kilku miesiącach wróciłam w to samo miejsce i zaraziłam się znowu. I znów się wyleczyłam, ta samą metodą. Dlatego jestem pewna, że metoda jest dobra.

Zaznaczę, że stosowałam różne preparaty, infectoscab, novoscabin etc. Nawet ivermektynę. Wszystko pomagało tylko chwilowo. A rozwiązanie okazało się dużo łatwiejsze i tańsze!!!

Codziennie wieczorem, po kąpieli - a czasem również rano - smarowałam się balsamem, do którego dodawałam OLEJEK Z DRZEWA HERBACIANEGO. Od góry w dół. Z pewnością ważna jest systematyczność i żeby przynajmniej ten raz dziennie to zrobić, najlepiej właśnie wieczorem jak idzie się spać. 

Na całe ciało zużywałam około 10 kropel olejku. Poprawa już widoczna następnego dnia. Mniej swędzi, aż po kilku dniach świąd całkowicie znika, ale najlepiej smarować to przez jakiś dłuższy czas, ja smarowałam 3 tygodnie. Do tego oczywiście pranie rzeczy, zmiana pościeli - można też spać w poszewce - dużo wygodnie, nie trzeba codziennie zmieniać całości.

Piszę to dla Państwa, bo szukając sposobu naczytałam się ile czasem ludzie z tym walczą i jest to masakra. 
POWODZENIA! Mam nadzieję, że u Państwa też to zadziała!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wlasnie tez czytalam o tym olejku z drzewa herbacianego ze zabija swierzb. ale czy to naprawde dziala? ja jestem w trakcie leczenia novoscabinem ale zastanawiam sie czy nie wspomoc tym olejkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jakie u Ciebie objawy wystapily? ja od kilku dni mam okropna wysypke i wlasnie podejrzewam, ze to świerzb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie straszne swędzenie i czerwona wysypka grudkowata sie pojawila. swedzenie bylo nie do wytrzymania bylam cala podrapana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak ja miałam świerzb to takimi objawami byla swędząca wysypka, a zaczeło się od dłoni, najgorzej było miedzy palcami, strasznie swędziało, a szczególnie w nocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to ja też właśnie mam podobne objawy, ale nie wiem gdzie mogłam się tym zarazić. Czym najlepiej to leczyc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zarazic mozna sie wszedzie niestety, w szpitalach, szkolach,na silowni... a co do leczenia to najlepiej idz do lekarza ewentualnie bez recepty tez cos dostaniesz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a coś jest na to bez recepty, i czy to wgl będzie skuteczne?

----------


## ivemektyna sprzedam

Odsprzedam 2 blistry po 6 tabletek po 6mg w oryginalnym opakowaniu kartonowym.
Mogę otworzyć i wysłać w dowolnej ilości.
Ważność 04.2019.
Liczę 20zł/tabletka + wysyłka z Tajlandii 20zł lub wysyłka pobraniowa z Polski 20zł.

Oferuję rowniez inne leki przeciwpasożytnicze na tasiemce, przywry, motylice, glisty.

- Prazykwantel od 2.5 zł/tabletka

- Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka

- Vermox Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka

- Zentel 200mg od 10zl/tabletka

Leki są kupione w oryginalnym zapieczętowanym opakowaniu, w miarę możliwości bezpośrednio od producenta w ilościach i cenach hurtowych - co przekłada się na niską cenę moich leków. Przy mniejszej ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych. Przy zakupie połowy opakowania wysyłam w oryginalnym pudełku i dołączam naklejkę.

Doliczam 20 zł za lotniczą wysyłkę rejestrowaną z Tajlandii lub w przypadku wysyłki z Polski 20 zł za pobraniową. Powyżej zamówienia 200zł wysyłka bezpłatna.

Jestem w stanie pobić każdą opublikowaną cenę, do tego gwarantuję pewność dotarcia leku z Tajlandii - jeśli opóźnia się przesyłka, to wysyłam zastępczą z Polski.

Mogę szukać dowolnych innych leków, mniej popularnych - jakkolwiek, będą one droższe, ze względu na trudniejszy dostęp i cena detaliczna, a nie hurtowa.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Jan Krongboon

massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

